# menopur injectables



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone is on menopur injectables? I started mine last tuesday and have a scan tomorrow to c if its worked.


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Chelle

I've just started Gonal F injectables, 3rd day today and I have more days to go.

Is this your first time on injectables? I know we were both on one of the Clomid chats at the same time.

Good luck for your scan, mines next Monday.

J x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi jjg
Yeh its my first time on injectables.  Think im getting used to injecting my self but its not pleasant is it lol! How r u getting on with yours? I had my scan this morning and my follicles havent grown at all so ive got to carry on injecting until friday and I have another scan. If it still hasnt worked then hes cancelling this cycle and upping the dose for next month. Hope your scan goes well on monday xxx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

That's a shame that they haven't grown....hopefully a few extra days will make a difference. I know when I did injectables last year it took a few cycles for them to find the dosage I needed.
Injecting yourself is most definitely an experience that's for sure!
I think it's the cost of the Gonal F compared to Clomid that is a struggle for me, DH's wallet took a beating this week. We're from the UK but having treatment overseas due to DH's work. On the plus side I had an appointment with the local hospital today and they have given us our IVF appointment for later in the year and it's at a far more reduced cost than going private....hoping this our light at the end of the tunnel.
Good luck for Friday will send baby dust and follicle growing thoughts your way x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thats good that youve got your ivf appointment!  But a shame that u have to pay for treatment.  Ive been lucky and not had to pay for anything yet. Had my scan this morning and there still isnt any growth but hes not cancelling the cycle just yet. Hes doubling my dose for the next few days and re scanning on monday to c if anythings happened.


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow, have my last scan as well. There's was a 10mm and 12mm few days ago when I went.
If menopur isn't doing the trick for this cycle maybe see if you can do Gonal f?
Jx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

How did your scan go? Hope they'd grown.
I was given two more days of injections, back again on Thursday!
X


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi JJG
Have your follicles grown at all? At least your getting to go back again on Thursday!
Yeh i went for my scan again today and they finally started to grow! yippee! Ive got to do 2 more days of injections then go back to the hospital on wednesday for my hcg trigger shot. The dr said that i should ovulate on Friday which is very exiting! Were going to London for the weekend so if we do conceive this weekend we'll have to call it London. haha


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hiya!

Hope you have lots of fun in London  

I'm very proud of my ovaries! I have a 20mm and a few 18mm! So trigger shot is tomorrow (Friday) morning and then we've decided to take a gamble with IUI on the Saturday as it's our last attempt before IVF in October. 

Guessing out otd's will be round about the same time then!

Lots of luck to you and have a fab weekend - I'm just going to open a bottle of wine to treat myself after making my nephews 1st birthday cake not too emotional today so didn't blubber all over it  

Jx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow thats good news good luck to u too! Itll be funny if we both get pregnant at the same time! Let me know how u get on with iui!  I had my trigger shot on wednesday, feel not too bad just a bit bloated! Its all very exiting though! Xx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Chelle

How was London? When is your OTD? Any symptoms this last week?

IUI went well, it was last Saturday. Bloated the next day, then by Wednesday was in agony, by Friday when I lay down I had a huge lump on my left side which freaked me out! Had an ultra sound on Saturday left ovary was enormous which explained the lump and all comes down to OHSS which just got worse as time went on but starting to see some improvement today.

Roll on Saturday!

J x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just tried to post n it wouldnt let me! So il try again.

Glad your feeling a bit better. Ive found taking the injections much worse than the clomid. Ive been a lot more bloated this time and at one point put 7lbs on in 2 days! Considering im only 7 1/2  stone to begin with it doesnt really matter but its scary what it does to your body!

I had my hcg trigger shot 2 weeks ago today and AF has arrived already! I wasnt expexting it until at least friday. Itss the first period ive had in years so although im not pregnant its still a step in the right direction. Im gonna ring the hospital today to se when I start my next round.

When do u test?


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear AF arrived, but as you said now that it's arrived naturally it's def a step in the right direction. I hadn't had natural periods since coming off the pill two years ago up until April and my dr said it's because of the trigger shot.

I'm much more comfortable today   the bloating is going down but my ovary is still huge! I know what you mean about the weight gain with the injections it's all the fluid from the bloating. I'm also little at 7 1/2 stone and was told that if you are smaller you are more likely to get those side affects. I gained 6.5 pouns in the last week and looked about 4 months pregnant, really messes with your head!

AF is expected on Saturday and that's when I have my appointment, def not doing a hpt as I've learned now they just upset me more.

Good luck with your next cycle x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hya jjg
How are you? Im currently on the injections again. Started off with 150 this time. I have to inject for 7 days then I have a scan on friday to se whats happening. Hopefully something! Not enjoying the bloating!  Think I had a flat stomach for maybe 1 day then back to bloating again lol!


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hiya

Sorry to disappear on you. Our IUI was successful, but unfortunately I started to bleed yesterday at 5 1/2 weeks. Ultrasound showed an empty pregnancy sac and the blood test confirmed that my hcg levels had dropped very low. So disappointed, just looking forward to the end of the cramping and heavy bleed. We're due to start IVF in October so just have to work towards that now. 

One good thing is my tummy is back to normal and I even made it o the gym today which made me feel better.

How are things going for you?

J x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. You must be so disappointed.  Glad your thinking positive n looking towards october for your ivf. Yeh its always nice to get the bloating down n do sum exercise!  Sometimes when your doing treatment  u think the bloating will never go away!

Ive not had very good news. My 1st round of injectables didnt work so I started my 2nd round but when I went in for my 10day scan I had a 5cm cyst on my right ovary due to treatment so they cancelled my cycle. I now have to be re scanned in 4 weeks to se if the cyst has gone down on its own. If it doesnt go down I have to have an operation. He said our only option now is ivf so hes going to tell me more info n hopefully refer us when we go in 4 weeks.

This baby making isnt as easy as they say it is!


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

O Chelle what a nightmare, I had the exact same thing happen to me last cycle before our IUI. The cyst did eventually go down after a few weeks and the magic tablets to bring on my period helped to I think. 

Well it looks like we'll be on the IVF journey together then! I've been to the clinic, they couldn't fit me in till October and were very specific that the date I gave would be CD2 so I could start the down regging that day...going to be a bit difficult as I don't have natural periods so will ave to try and time it with the tablets to induce my period.

Aaa it's all fun and games hey...could do with a holiday! 

Take care x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I dont have periods either but they havent given me anything to bring one on so I hope the cyst goes down without it. What are the pills they give you for it? He said I shouldnt have to wait any longer than 6 months for ivf but I suppose that depends if I have to have an operation to get rid of this silly cyst or not. 

Definitely need a holiday! Im lucky coz im goin to italy in 6 weeks so cant wait!


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

I had to wait two weeks to see if it went down but it stayed at 5cm. They then gave me Primolut for a week and I went back after another two weeks once I had a period and it was gone! So I was lucky cos I was dreading having to have an op too.
We live overseas due to hubby's work but it's unbearably hot here so I'm actually just looking forward to coming home at the end of August! Fresh air, countryside and a bit of rain will be perfect.


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Are you still on Metaphormin Chelle? As I think that should help, they up my dosage from 500 to 1000 a day and I'm still on it now. Can see such a difference to my 'pearl necklace' round my ovaries since I've been on it.
Also have you tried any herbal stuff, will send you a list of all the pills I'm popping!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeh im on 1500 of metformin a day so hopefully that will help. I think when I go back in 4 weeks il mention maybe inducing a period if the cyst is still there. Oh yes please id like a list of the things you take. I have a smoothie everyday that contains maca powder, cacao powder, milk thistle and slippery elm. A lady at the health food shop said theyd be good for fertility. I think ive asked before but where abouts are you at the mo? Its been pretty hot here too which has been a nice change really. Makes a difference to rain all the time!


----------



## Oakesy (Jul 20, 2013)

hello, I'm new on here & am too on Menopur injections. I hope you dont kind me coming in on yor conversation but I am so confused that I feel embarrassed to ask at the hospital now. I've not had periods for over 6 years & been under investigation for this long too. From what i can understand I am not naturally producing follicles so I have just completed my 1st round of menopur injections. I started at 75iu & by the time the follicles where 20mm/18mm/14mm I was on 125iu & this took 36 days of injecting to get to. I then took the booster shot to release eggs as instructed on my last scan & told to call them the next day to confirm. I left endless messages & hospital never got back to me until I finally got through to speak to nurse 10 days later. I then had my 1st AF so knew 1st time lucky to get pregnant was a big hope. hospital told me i had to cancel the appointment they had given me as i had my AF but then found out I should have gone! I've had to wait 28 days with no treatment & have just started norethisterone to "make me" have AF I then need to call hospital & demand an appoint on the day I start AF so I can start treatment again. I'm frustrated & worried I'll do something wrong. Can you give any advice please?


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dont ever feel embarrassed about asking the hospital questions coz thats whats their there for, having said that, if your nurses are anything like mine then they make u feel stupid for asking questions! They really dont give us enough info, they just expect us to know what were doin. I had a few issues while taking menopur. Not knowing what I was doing or when to take what dose and the nurses weren't helpful at all.  When I was doing menopur I contacted the hospital on the 1st day of my period and they made me a scan appointment for day 10. I started injecting on day 3 of my period and carried on until my scan day. Hope this helps.


----------



## Oakesy (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you for your reply, It's nice to know that I'm not being completely stupid on this. I can agree that they expect us to know what we are doing & assume we know what they mean, doesn't help when you see someone different ech time. I have a 30min car journey just to get to the hospital so it can take me 2-3 hours just for one scan appt & I find this stressful enough! 
Thank you on the info on what to expect now, they told me on day 1 of period I need to call for a scam on day 2. I found this odd as surely they don't want to scan when you are on? You've been a great help, thank you :0)


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Oaksey,

Sounds like you've had quite a stressful month. Chelle and i are in a very similar situation to you as we dont get natural periods either. I was shocked when i had one after my first cycle of clomid i was told that AF came naturally because I def ovulated which is obviously a very good sign. I'm usually prescribed Promolut to induce my period. I've just miscarried after IUI so we're having a break until our IVF appointment in October. I hope you get a better response from the nurses on your next cycle - they'll usually scan you when AF starts to check there are no cysts and that your lining is the right thickness. Good Luck!

Chelle - that's quite a smoothie you have for breakfast! Is it any good. I take so many supplements I'm sure i rattle when I walk! So here's my list;
Omega 3, Flax Seed Oil, Royal Jelly - all meant to be good for egg quality
Evening Primrose and Angus Cactus or Chasterberry - meant to help natural AF and last year I did actually have a natural one whilst we were on a break fom treatment I'm adamant it was the angus cactus I also took Chasterberry after...I think it's the same thing though!
I also take folic acid!
I'm from Wales and hubby is from Portsmouth but we're out in the Middle East for his work. We were in Dubai but now we're in Qatar...hoping to be bak in Dubai next year. There's a fab IVF clinic I want to try if things not work out in October.


----------



## Oakesy (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi JJG, 
Thank you for your reply & giving me some great information on what to expect when I do have my next AF. I must admit too, it was a shock having one after so long & not realising how the body starts to feel leading up to & during. I just though I was getting a cold!
I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage & I will keep fingers crossed that after your break from it, October onwards will be a great month for you. Good luck


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Oaksey and Chelle,

How are you both doing?


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hya im currently waiting for my appointment which is on Monday!  So im having a scan to seenif my cyst has gone, if it hasnt I have to have an operation :-( n if it has their goin to refer me for ivf. Just cant waitbto get it over with. Had to wait 4 weeks for this appointment so glad its finally here.

How r u?


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed it's buggered off! Are you having any pains on the side that the cyst is on? I know I did when I had my 5cm one.


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

When I was doing my injections before I had my scan to see the cyst  I was in agony. I rolled over in bed and had a lump sticking out of my stomach which im guessing is something to do with the cyst. I kept getting shooting stabbing pains in my ovaries and also shooting pains up my bum lol! So I rang the hospital and they told me I had trappd wind! The following week I had a scan and they found the cyst. So I stopped the injections and gradually since then the pain has gone. I always get twinges both sides so im still getting some pain but not as bad as it was.


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

How did it go today


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

It went very well thanks! The cyst has gone and im being refered for ivf! So im really pleased. The waiting list is 18weeks so hopefully il get an appointment before Christmas. Im very exited xxx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay that's fantastic news!
Now you can clear your head and enjoy the next 4 months or so. 
Fingers crossed IVF will o the trick for us both


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope so! U must keep in touch and let me know how u get on! Xx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

I def will. Hopefully I can send helpful tips your way! I have a new list of supplements to take that are meant to be good for IVF so will send that to you.


----------



## Oakesy (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi JJG & Chelle868,

Hope you are both well & that's great news for you both..... Good luck! 
I've had another emotional time, finally started menopur injections again & on scan yesterday was told I have to sign a disclaimer to agree to abort the cycle! I've been over stimulated, on day 29 & I have 2 fols at 15mm, 1 at 14mm, 1 at 13 & 1 at 12 so too many? Now have to take the noro tabs to induce period & can't start next cycle til end of oct now. Did you experience anything like this with the over stimulation, I just want to go against what they say & try. 2 cycles tried & 2 times they've messed up & it'll be 5 months wasted! Sorry to let off steam but I've no idea what to do & feel so selfish for the way I feel.


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Oaksey

Sorry for late reply just back from holiday.

I really do feel your pain I've only had one cycle when I didnt over stimulate with the injections, majority of last years cyles were cancelled every time. It's quite soul destroying.

But the more cyles you do the more likely they are to find the right Osage that suits you won't overstimulate.

X


----------

